# Poster board safe for fish tank?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm trying to make a divider for my bettas. I'm putting them in a 10 gallon tank and giving them five gallons each to themselves. After no luck of finding black plexiglass we came across some white poster board. However I dunno if it's safe to use in a fish tank... 
Help?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, it won't work. For starters, it would only get soggy and fall apart, and then the chemicals in the poster would leach out into the water.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> No, it won't work. For starters, it would only get soggy and fall apart, and then the chemicals in the poster would leach out into the water.


Do you have any suggestions on what I can use then?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello KuroKyoto

You can use cross stitch canvas. Cut to fit.

If need be, Java moss/fern can be attached to the canvas.

WFF

( partial pic of one in my avatar)


----------

